# Similar Speaker Recommendations



## DarkTyrian (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm starting to spec out a new system and admittedly know little about what is available out there for me to choose from. I've done a ton a research about what I will need but am still flip-flopping back and forth between what I want. 

I know the best place to start is with the speakers, so I've done a small sound test at my local shop. I listened to both the B&W CM9's and the Sonus Fabre Venere 2.5's. For me, the CM9's were too bright. Very high pitched, like the treble was too high. I let the sale rep know that they were too high for me and he tuned it a little lower but it was still brighter than I liked.

The Venere were much more in the warmer sound range that I liked. They seemed to be much better balanced and heavier/warmer sounding.

My question is what else is out there in the ~$2000/pair range that I should look into that is warmer like the Venere? What brands should I just not even bother looking at as well?

Your input is much appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

What are the dimensions of your room (HWD)? That's a critical consideration when making recommendations. Also, what type of amp are you using and what is your subwoofer? Matching the speakers with those two components is paramount for proper integration.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

DarkTyrian said:


> I'm starting to spec out a new system and admittedly know little about what is available out there for me to choose from. I've done a ton a research about what I will need but am still flip-flopping back and forth between what I want.
> 
> I know the best place to start is with the speakers, so I've done a small sound test at my local shop. I listened to both the B&W CM9's and the Sonus Fabre Venere 2.5's. For me, the CM9's were too bright. Very high pitched, like the treble was too high. I let the sale rep know that they were too high for me and he tuned it a little lower but it was still brighter than I liked.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Welcome to HTS. Dynaudio makes some great speakers. I quite like Focal as well, but I am not sure you will like the highs. I do think they are worth seeking out. Thiel rounds out my personal 3 favorite conventional speaker brands.
Cheers,
J


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I would suggest taking a look at PSB speakers. When I was auditioning speakers, I had a chance to listen to three different PSB offerings and liked all three. They did not sound forward to me at all - matter of fact, I has the Synchrony Ones at the top of my list for quite some time.

The Imagine T Towers would fit your stated budget.


----------



## DarkTyrian (Jan 30, 2013)

The room dimensions are about 9ft ceiling, 13x15ft living room. I'd be sitting in the middle of the room so lets say that's about 6ft away from the speakers.

Like I said I'm just starting out so I have no actual pre/pro, amp, subs yet. However I can tell you that I was planning on a Marantz AV7701 as my pre/pro. That is mainly what I tested and they sounded good to me. From what I've read elsewhere, Marantz is a very warm sounding setup, so I figured I would stick with it. But I am open to suggestions here as well. Basically, all I need here is HDMI, 3D capable and 7.1 which the AV7701 fit the bill in the price range I was ok with. 

As far as amps go, I haven't gotten that far as there are so many to choose from and what I've read about amps is, it doesn't matter what you get as far as sound goes, as long as it can sustain the power needed. That's why I wanted to figure out the speakers first. I was looking at the Marantz MM8077 as an amp, but again, haven't looked into other brands that support a 7ch amp setup. The MM8077 seemed pricey for what it was, however I haven't really had anything to compare it to other than McIntosh amps which are REALLY pricey.

A subwoofer? I wasn't really planning on getting a sub to start just to see if I really needed one. The Venere were doing a decent job with base when I demo'ed them. However, I do love a good rumble so should the need arise, sub recommendations would be good too.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

$2k a pair gets you some very nice speakers. I listed a few below that might be worth considering.

Ascend Acoustics Sierra Tower
Source Technologies 6.2 WC
SVS Ultra Tower
KEF Q900
Definitive Technology BP-8060ST
Martin Logam Motion 40


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

theJman said:


> $2k a pair gets you some very nice speakers. I listed a few below that might be worth considering.
> 
> Ascend Acoustics Sierra Tower
> Source Technologies 6.2 WC
> ...


All great choices. The ML EM-ESL's are slightly over $2000 and would provide you with the type of speaker that made ML. Really are a good value and while not for everyone, I really love my electrostats.


----------



## DarkTyrian (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome, thank you all very much for your input.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

May or may not like - Monitor Audio Silver RX series

And as mentioned - Focal Chorus and PSB Imagine series.


----------

